# Sonya- update & drama



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, I am starting a new thread since I can't find my old one. 
Sorry I haven't updated for a while, life has been crazy.
I'm having a little trouble with the owners of the barn I board Sonya at. They are saying that if we don't have $300 the day the foal is born, they are taking possession of it... For those of you who don't know, Sonya got pregnant because they put a stallion in with her, and 3 other mares( all of which are pregnant). I didn't do anything about it, but now I realized that we should have sued them.
I don't think they can take the foal, right? If they try, we are DEFFINATELY suing them. Even if they don't tho, we are moving to a different barn when the baby is old enough.

Okay, so here is the update on Sonya. She is fully bagged up, and her butt is really soft. Her due date is on sunday, so I'm hoping the foal will be born with the next 2 weeks! Sorry, no pics. I need to get a new cord for my camera since the cat chewed it.... 
I will have some pics up by Sunday hopefully!

Any ideas on what I should do with the barn?

Thanks guys, and again, sorry for not posting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

They want $300 just to board the foal with its mother? I thought that as long as the foal was with the mother there was no extra charge. Or are they meaning it like a stud fee? 

It was their fault that they put the stallion in with your mare. In fact from what I understand they should be paying you for all mare care until the foal is born. I don't know that much about boarding and all the legal issues but that is what I understand. I sure hope you get it all worked out well and Sonya has an easy safe foaling!

Remember pictures when the foal is born!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good lord, let them take the foal and get the hell out of there. The foal isn't worth $300 market value, simple as that. What a bunch of gotards! Gesh...

Hope it all works out for you and Sonya has an easy labour. Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

No, they want me to pay them 300 for the vet fee, which they are supposed to be paying for. They have not payed for anything for her since she got pregnant. I was supposed to get free indoor board from January until the foal is weaned, and she has been inside probably all of 5 nights, and then they yell at me for leaving her inside, and make me clean her stall if I am there the next day. 
I am honestly sick and tired of that place. I have been there for 5 yrs, boarded for 2 1/2, and they are getting on my nerves. They are not professional, as you could tell from them thinking a 2 1/2 yr old colt doesn't know what to do to get a mare pregnant... 
I am not giving them 300, I am giving the vet the exact amount that he wants when I call him. They would take any extra money for themselves

oh, and don't worry, there will be plenty when he/she is born.

P.s. What do u think of Rumour for a filly, and griffin for a colt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/size


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Ugh! That is horrible! They should be paying the vet bill themselves for letting their colt get your mare pregnant. I don't think they could legally take the foal at all - they should be the ones paying you, not the other way around!! I would try to move her if it is possible. They sure don't sound responsible at all!

Rumour and Griffin are cute names! I really like those! What colour are you expecting the foal might be?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it will either be bay or black. Daddy is dark bay, and his mom and dad are black and bay. It would be cute to have it black, but I don't really care. And I want it to have a star or a big blaze, just cuz Sonya doesn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd move my horse the second that foal was on its feet, and sue the crap out of them for vet fees and costs relating to caring for a pregnant mare, since they bred her, and if they tried to take the foal or stop you from leaving with it, call the cops and request assistance getting her and baby off their farm... 

Keep receipts relating to vet care, feed, etc.... and use the evidence against them....


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I forgot to add, if she trailers well and you're not taking her very far, I'd move her now, before she foals...


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I would also move her now, if the ride isn't too long.

Who knows what the numbnuts will do when the foal is born... and unless you're going to basically live at the barn to make sure they don't mess with it, I wouldn't be willing to take the chance of having it born there.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

I just want to say the same thing happened to me while boarding. Luckily out of my two mares who were exposed, only one became pregnant. I simply moved my horses as soon as i found out. I didn't even deal with the drama. I was ticked off, i was scared to death. But i just wanted away from the situation and didn't take it any further.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I would, if I could, move the mare now. They sound like uneducated sneaky humans.

If you cannot move the mare now, then can you coyly "say oh yeah I will bring the $300 with board next month...." and keep putting them off until you can move the baby....

You could stand up to them and say "if you touch my mares baby, there will be police and anyone else I need to get involved because you let your stinking colt impregnate my mare and endanger her life" Get bold. You are in the clear here- they are the ones who messed up.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips! I think we are going to move the baby when it is a month or 2 old. 

Here's the update(sorry no pics, I was in a rush and forgot my camera)

*UPDATE* I just got back from the barn half an hour ago. Sonya is VERY cranky, nipping at any horse near her. She is swollen in her area. Her bags are full, and have droplets on the teats, as well as some whitish flakes, but I'm not sure what that is. Her belly is starting to change into a v-shape. She is also finally staying inside, since she was supposed to stay inside all day starting in January... :/ 

So here is an update on the whole 'situation'. My friend went to the barn Sunday, and brought Sonya in for me, and was talking to the barn owner. She told her that if we don't have the $300, they are taking possesion of the foal, and I am not allowed to touch or pretty much do anything with the foal( I also have a feeling they are going to try to take Sonya away from me too. 

I don't know why these people are doing this. Like really? All last summer I worked at their summer camp for 5-16 yr olds, from 9 in the morning to 4 in the afternoon, for $5 A DAY! Most weeks there were 12 kids split between me and the 3 other girls, but 1 week there was 19 kids, so we each had our own group of 4-6 kids. 
My family volunteered at the rodeo they held, for all 3 days, and farmfest for 2 days, plus helped out all summer with chores for nothing.
Anyway, that's my rant for today. 
I am soo excited for the baby dispite everything!! I think it will be here within a week!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, haha, just found out the white stuff is wax. She doesn't have very much. And it wasn't there saturday or Sunday. So maybe a baby by Friday??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would let them take the foal and charge them for the mares uterous for the yr. It is common to rent a mare to carry a foal or I would have moved her long ago. It seems there must be more to this story since you have stayed.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Would it be possible to get a restraining order on these people to keep them away from your mare and foal. Would your parents help you out? What do they have to say about the whole situation-not sure how old you are 

Although it is tempting to say "fine, take the baby I didn't want anyway" as animal lovers, who would want jerks like that taking care of this baby from your mare?

Goodluck and hope her foaling goes OK.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you own Sonya or are you leasing her? Your last post made this a little confusing (because they couldnt take Sonya away if you own her, could they?). Because if you own her I would move her like others said. What right do they have to take the foal away? Was it a stud they owned or a boarders stud? Sorry, trying to understand the situation.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

ilovesonya said:


> I think we are going to move the baby when it is a month or 2 old.
> 
> She told her that if we don't have the $300, they are taking possesion of the foal, and I am not allowed to touch or pretty much do anything with the foal( I also have a feeling they are going to try to take Sonya away from me too.


Move her NOW. NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd move her asap. That sounds like a headache and an even bigger one coming.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds to me like she is ready to foal any time now, she might already have since you last posted.

That being said, I agree with the others, don't wait around. The baby doesn't need to wait until it's 2 months. The baby can be moved with the momma as soon as it's up and moving around! Get them out of there.

I had a similar situation several years back - I purchased a mare the BO had tried to breed to their paint stallion without the mare owner's permission. They tried to stop me from moving the mare off their property until after she foaled, and claimed the foal would belong to them. All it took was a notarized statement from the previous owner saying the mare had been bred without his permission, a letter from a lawyer telling them they had no legal leg to stand on and if they tried to prevent me from removing my mare they would be facing a lawsuit, and your local police department should be willing to give you an officer escort while you go down to the property to load up your mare, foal, and leave.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Please move her now!!!! They should not be at that place if those people are acting like that. You will just be in for a lot of heartache otherwise.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Move her now now now.....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um, why exactly have you not moved your mare yet?

They have not done anything good they have promised but you continue to pay them board every month and let them walk all over you and are willing to put your mare and foal at risk.

:?:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Well... Good luck... And move her... NOW..._


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Like I said I think there is more to this story.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

No, she is my horse, I own her. Churumbeque is right, there is more to this story. The only reason I have kept her there is because it is the cheapest farm in the area. I am contacting different farms to find out there prices and info. Another reason I Am keeping her there is cuz they are saying we won't have to pay extra for the foal. 
I don't really care about that now though. We are going to try and get them to pay for the vet fee. We are also telling them we have been talking to a lawyer to scare them a bit. 
I think that is all I have to say for now. Feel free to ask any questions, I will answer truthfully!

Now for the update:

Sonya is fully bagged up. Still only a little bit of wax, it almost seems like less than there was on Monday. The 'milk' is still honey coloured, and a little sticky. She is VERY cranky! Any horse that walks past her stall she tries to take a chuck out of them! No pics, but I promise tomorrow!! 

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! You have all gave me good information that I have considered! Again, thanks!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ilovesonya said:


> The only reason I have kept her there is because it is the cheapest farm in the area. Another reason I Am keeping her there is cuz they are saying we won't have to pay extra for the foal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I still say try to move her ASAP, preferably before the foal is born. After all, how cheap is it if they take the foal? They were probably saying you won't pay extra for the foal because they plan on TAKING the foal!!

I would see if there was a farm or a place that would take her for a month to give you more time to find an affordable place. If it were me, I would rather pay a little more for a month or so just to get her out of there. I would eat Top Ramen and Tuna for a whole month if I had to ha ha..


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck on finding a better place! It's an unpleasant situation all around.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. Just a quick update today as we are getting a storm and the Internet is being iffy. 
No baby yet. Haven't been able to go out to check on Sonya today, since my mom is making me study for the 2 tests I have 2moro and the science project...

If she goes tonight I will post asap, with pics. I finally got all the stuff together for my camera!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I know you said you would move them when the foal is about a month or two old but once its on its feet it will be fit to travel the next day or so and I would get out of there


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I went out and took some pictures today. Just waiting for Photobucket to load, it is being slow for me today.
Pics in a few mins...


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

OK. Here are the pics from tonight





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Then about 2 hours later the baby moved...










Ok, thats all the pics I got today. I might post some more tomorrow.

P.S. The vet was out looking at a few other horses and looked at Sonya. Said she sould go anyday now. She should, since she is a week overdue tomorrow.

When do you guys think she will foal? I have a feeling she will go either tonight or tomorrow night. She was acting different today. Just standing over her hay, but eating anything I offered her. She was also just standing by me and leaning her head on my chest or shoulder. It was so cute.

Oh, I want to add this last picture cuz i think it is so cute. I think she looks like a mini in it, don't you?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! She looks ready! I think she definatly could go tonight. Her belly is so dropped!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I am waiting for the phone call! She probably will, since it is raining/snowing/hailing right now. We are supposed to get a thunderstorm sometime soon as well.
Hmm we shall see if the baby makes it's apperance tonight or keeps up the suspense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

When I was pregnant last winter my OB told me that the labor/delivery was always fullest during snow/rain storms and said it was because of the low atmospheric pressure. I wonder if it works the same for horses.....keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Horses do seem to like to foal in storms, yes!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

No baby. 
Maybe tonight. I'm heading out there around 1. I will
take more pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> ^ Horses do seem to like to foal in storms, yes!


There was a huge thunderstorm out while Freyja was foaling too. They do seems to prefer it don't they!

ilovesonya, keep us posted! I keep checking back!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Compared to my mares, I would say her udder looks like it is not quite "there"-- I would guess another week at least (possibly more.) However she is a maiden, right? So she might not make a big full bag like a more experienced mare tends to do.

What was her last breeding date?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know her last breeding date, as this pregnancy was not planned. When the vet confirmed her, he said around the 11th. He also checked her again on Friday and said that she should go within a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would be moving as soon as baby is standing well too...no way I would be waiting till baby is old enough for them to 'steal' from you...they are probably just the sort who would try to sell him right out from under you; get out of there asap, if I were you.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ My fear is they'll try somethign with the mare, too. Like putting a lock on her stall, or both will disapear... or who knows, maybe taking the foal away from mom, thinking they can hand raise it!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Not to be harsh but if something does happen then I don't have a lot of sympathy for you. You have been told from the beginning to move her somewhere else. And you're waiting for them to call you about her foaling? With all the drama I would have you and a parent spending nights at the barn or at least going and checking on her at least once in the middle of the night. At the very least they could refuse to help her foal because "you owed them money". If they are truly as shady and vindictive as you have said then I would be concerned about them being the ones helping her foal out. But then I would have moved her long before this so I guess...good luck and I hope they both come through this ordeal fine.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

After reading this whole message from beginning to end, I am having to ask myself WHY the OP is not moving the mare right now? It sounds a bit fishy to me. Keeping a pregnant mare at a barn where the BO are saying they will keep the foal for mnoey owed just does not make sense. I can't even figure out how it can be legal, nobody can take a foal for payment owed because they let a stallion breed a mare owned by someone else without permission and now they are taking the foal. I would agree with Nittany Equestrian, asking the same folks who have told people they are taking the foal after it is born makes about as much sense as "closing the door after the horse is out". These people sound shady from the OP posts, yet she is willingly letting them watch the mare for her, and is actually thinking they will call when it is born? Would be pretty simple to take the foal, find a nursemare somewhere else and say it was born dead and they removed it for her so she did not have to see the dead colt. Or both mare and colt disappear for awhile. 
If I was in a situation like that, I would be walking the mare if I had to somewhere else, trailering her to someplace else, anyplace else to have her foal. 
To the OP, you must know someone who will take this mare and remove her from the situation she is in. Why are your parents not making arrangements for moving this mare before she foals, putting her in a trailer and driving her a few miles is not going to hurt her before she foals, and then both she and the foal will be safe. None of this makes any real sense to me, if my horses were in a place where the BO told me there were going to take a foal away for payment for a breeding that you did not authorize, my mare would be long gone from there. How old are you? If you are under age, why are your parents not stepping up and stopping this problem??? Why are they not stopping the Bo from taking the foal or threatening to???
I just don't get it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Not to be harsh but if something does happen then I don't have a lot of sympathy for you. You have been told from the beginning to move her somewhere else. And you're waiting for them to call you about her foaling? With all the drama I would have you and a parent spending nights at the barn or at least going and checking on her at least once in the middle of the night. At the very least they could refuse to help her foal because "you owed them money". If they are truly as shady and vindictive as you have said then I would be concerned about them being the ones helping her foal out. But then I would have moved her long before this so I guess...good luck and I hope they both come through this ordeal fine.


I agree. There has to be more to this story (or maybe actually less to this story). Because no one who actually cares about their animal would be leaving their mare there with the things the OP says the BO has done/said.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

There is probably substantial back board owed or something. In that case, in many states, it IS completely legal for the barn owner to take the mare (and foal) and sell her to recover owed board.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That does make sense Indyhorse. Something has to be going on.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

But the OP said that she would be moving the baby at 2 months. Which is apparently from the pics of the mare...about 2 months from now. If she already had a place picked out to move her then she should have moved her previously. And if the mare was bred without authorization and they owed back board no judge would rule that they cannot remove the horse. Also, it was stated somewhere that the BO was supposed to pay for the vet care. If that's true then if they had wanted to take it to a judge then most likely the judge would have ruled in the OPs favor as the BO did not provide the service they were supposed to be paying for so it would be a null point. Any sane judge, going from the info supplied by the OP, would have allowed them to remove the mare. And then issued a payment plan or some other form of collateral if they were even actually forced to repay back board. I agree that we aren't getting the whole story but again...if the girl is a minor and the parents are clueless they probably don't care and/or are being brainwashed by the BO. Anything is possible these days but even being a minor she should have found help from local extension agents or horse people in the area and moved the mare.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

We sure haven't heard anything from her in the past couple of days. Wonder what is going on?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Profile says she was on yesterday, late in the evening.

So she has been around. Just not posting in her own thread.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

We have to remember though, isn't she in Canada? I know the laws are different there than they are in the US on little things like this....and I do know that in the US they can take your horse for back-board and auction it off. Also if you have any tack in a tack box on site, they can take that too...it happened to one of my horsey friends years back. I ended up buying her horse at the auction and letting her pay me back for it.

I don't mean to be mean, but there are two sides to every story and now I am wondering what the other story is.....BECAUSE she hasn't moved Sonya.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I am wondering what is going on as well (with why the mare hasn't been moved) and if she has foaled yet. I agree with what all of you guys have said, because without a reason (like board being owed) the BO can't possess the mare or the foal can she? Otherwise that would be theft right?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Been thinking about this all day, and the fact that nobody has heard from OP or how the mare is doing, etc. Now don't get me wrong, I would hate to think this, but suppose, just suppose that alot of what has been written was not quite the truth. Maybe the reason the mare has not been moved yet is a good one. Do you think that this young girl took the mare to the stallion herself because she wanted a colt and now the BO's are wanting the colt because she did not have permission to breed her mare? Could that be why she can't move the mare or why her parents have not stepped in and put a stop to the BO's from threatening the girl about taking her foal??? I would hate to think the worse, but none of this makes any sense to me. Why, if the mare has not foaled yet, has she not been moved? Something is fishy in Canada I think.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Or it could be that she simply can't afford to board anywhere else in her area, or that boarding facilities may not want to take on the responsibility of a pregnant mare. Or maybe she's behind on board and this is their collateral. Either way, it seems insane for a BO to let a stallion out with a group of mares.


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm...doesn't make sense??


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> We have to remember though, isn't she in Canada? I know the laws are different there than they are in the US on little things like this....and I do know that in the US they can take your horse for back-board and auction it off.


Completely legal and incredibly easy to do in Canada. Most BOs come to an agreement on horse's worth before allowing boarding, which is subject to change at any time. If the fees aren't paid, the owner forfeits ownership.

I've seen good horses be seized from lunatic owners and turned into fantastic horses.


----------



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

I live in Canada and where I board a woman abandoned several horses ( 2 mares and a stud) , and my BO had to sell the mares. He kept the stud and gelded him and Im training him now. But yes it is legal to do so. Now she was several months behind, like no one had seen her or heard from her ( not without trying) for 5 months or so before he sold the mares.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess Sonya had a filly... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/its-filly-pic-overload-53552/ She doesn't say anything of the drama however or what is happening now


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I guess Sonya had a filly... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/its-filly-pic-overload-53552/ She doesn't say anything of the drama however or what is happening now


Well, glad the mare is doing well. It does not surprise me that the OP has not come back to this thread.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes I wonder if she's randomly going to stay at that barn now?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Excuse me? They want _you _to pay _them?_

Hell. No.

First off, they have NO RIGHTS to the foal if THEY are the ones who put THEIR stud in with YOUR mare WITHOUT your consent. And if you took it to court, that would be all you had to say.

Second off, they have NO RIGHTS to charge you for something THEY did. It is YOUR money to board Sonya there, and 'tis YOUR foal if you own the dam. How many times do you see a breeder breed a mare to a stud and the stud owner try and take the foal because they think it theirs? Never, unless they never paid the fee which doesn't count with you because you NEVER agreed to a fee or to even breed the mare in the first place.

Sue them. NOW. And get Sonya and Rumour the HELL out of there. That idiot is going to try nd take Rumour away from you and if you are on their property you are limited to what you can do.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, just wanted to clear some things up here.

1. I stopped posting in this post because I stayed over at the barn for 3 nights to Foal Watch and did not have acces to a computer.
2. I DID NOT breed my mare. Incase those that think that did not read, the BO put the stallion out, not the other way around. I have gone through hell more than once with my mare to try and keep her and train her. You have no business saying that I bred my mare on purpose. Although some of you may think it, I am not and idiot. I know my mare was too young to be bred. When the vet confirmed her, I was scared to death because I know the risks of foaling. 
3. Yes, I am staying there because it is the most affordable place, but I have just found a barn that I am going to contact this week.
4. I am updating on my other post, and have not been checking up on this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I guess I must be rather stupid, because as a mother and grandmother, I can't understand WHY the parents of ILOVESONYA are not stepping in and doing something. If my daughter or granddaughter had a mare at a barn and the BO let a stallion loose in a pasture with other horses, as a parent I would have gone ballastic. Can you imagine if the stallion had hurt and killed a horse or attacked another owner out in the pasture to get their horse?Talk about liability. Now, I can't remember if the BO have paid vet bills or not, but they are letting the foal board free for a couple of months, I believe I read. This sends up red flags, they are going to chalk up a board bill and say the foal can't leave because of it.Or even tack on vet bills to the foal. I would not believe a word these BO say, sounds as if they are trying to get this foal.
Which leads me to this question? WHERE are the parents of ilovesonya? If this had happened to my daughter/granddaughters horse, they would have been gone immediately. Now that the foal is born and the BO's are saying to other boarders they want the foal, are going to take the foal, etc, WHY are the parents not stepping in? I guess I just don't get it. ilove sonya is a minor, yet it sounds as if she is doing all the checking for a new barn, etc. and dealing with these current BO's. I give her credit to be doing this on her own, but why aren't the parents stepping in and putting a stop to all this hassle. I would be doing it just so my child was not worrying about whether her foal was going to be gone.Talk about stress. I understand the price of boarding, but as a parent, I would be working something out or at least contacting new barn owners, explain the situtation as to HOW my daughters horse came to be pregnant and how the BO's are trying to take the foal.Something could be worked out. The foal is getting cutier by the day and I would be worrying that the foal would suddenly disappear one night and be gone. Nothing the OP has posted from the beginning makes the BO's sounds trustworthy. Kicking the mare, talking behind the OP's back and telling others the foal is going to be theirs, etc. 
Why or why are ilovesonya's parents not stepping in and standing up for their daughter and getting the mare/foal moved before something happens.
I would move heaven and earth for my daughter/granddaughter/grandson if something like this was happening... Maybe I am just not normal.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

wyominggrandma,
You are totally right, I think ilovesonya has a another thread somewhere else too... I can see the writing on the wall!!! They are gonna try and take this baby!! I would've had her out of there before that baby was on the ground!! It's gonna be a nightmare on moving day!!! And if they don't get her out before weaning time, I wouldn't be surprised if they sold the baby while they weren't there!!! 

I just don't know what they are waiting for!!! My babies would've been out of their the week she was bred, but if not they definitely would've been gone the night he kicked one of them...

this is a disaster on wheels


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it is the difference between being a responsible horse owner and liking drama.

I can not understand why anyone would still have their horse in this situation if even 1/4 of what the OP has said has happened.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

It's not just the foal I'd worry about them taking...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think it is the difference between being a responsible horse owner and liking drama.
> 
> I can not understand why anyone would still have their horse in this situation _if even 1/4 of what the OP has said has happened_.


Exactly!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I am glad I am not the only one who feels like I do.It just seems to weird that the parents are doing nothing to stop this. Just too many excuses for not moving the mare and foal. 
Maybe it is the drama. But if the foal gets taken away, can't imagine the posts then.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> It's not just the foal I'd worry about them taking...



You're right... 
If I was in this situation, I would hate for them to take the foal, but at this point if he is in any way abusing her mare, she should be concerned about her well being.... 

If they knew he would even turn her out with a stallion, They should've moved her!!! I can't understand?! I wouldn't have even trusted them to make sure she had no problems foaling! 

This whole situation could have been handled a long time ago!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The OP said the other day the BO kicked her mare so hard she squealed. I just don't get it. Abusive BO, same BO's who threaten to take the foal, on and on, yet the parents of the minor OP is not doing anything. The OP says she is trying to find a barn, I would be moving the horse and foal somewhere, anywhere but away from the barn she is in now.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Just let it go. The OP has stated she is posting on the other thread, and doesn't particularly want to continue/defend this one. Choices appear to already have been made. Her horse, her choice, whether it's wise or not. Repeating the same things over and over aren't going to change things, and keeping this thread going certainly feeds drama seeking, if that's what this was all about.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Indyhorse is right.

However, being confrontational and a debate student, I must tell contradict those arguments.....

1) Parents. Why are you bashing her parents? I mean, come on. I talk a lot about how "Me" "Myself" and "I" are doing all sorts of things with the horses when my parents are helping me as well. And when I was twelve I was talking to horse owners and picking out my own horses, talking to boarders and arranging days to go to arenas without my parents help. I'm sure she's capable of telling the BO's when she's leaving and when she's moving in. She's not a child.

2) I agree I would have the foal out. But where do you think she's gonna take em? If she has to board, she obviously doesn't ahve a place to take them and you can't just show up at a random barn and say "I'm putting my mare and foal here and here and here's your fee." If someone did that to me they'd be turned away.

Yeah, I know I jsut contradicted the whole "Let it go" concept, but I don't like you all talking that way. What gives you the right to contradict her parents or her decisions? I'm sure there's more to the story and more to the situation than we need to know. Things are a lot more difficult in person than they are behind a computer screen.


----------

